# "Previous" model Bessacar E410 - 2.0 JTD Fiat



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, I still haven't bought anything yet, endlessly searching and all that - i must take the plunge at some point I'm sure!!

We've recently seen a 2003 E410 on the Fiat 2.0JTD chassis - does anybody have experience of this model or what should we look out for, any common problems etc? I know the new model has a rather paltry payload, is it still a problem in this model at all? Is the 2.0JTD up to the job of keeping up with traffic etc? Do bits fall off for no reason? Will it go dark tonight? 8O 

Any help / advice greatly received. I've reckoned to do a search but haven't found anything of much help.

Many Thanks 8O


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hello again Alfa_Scud

Just had a rummage in the loft and found a brochure for the 2003 Bessacarrs. It says the max weight was 3000kg with a user payload of 433kg plus 103kg essential habitation equipment, which actually sounds pretty much OK to me for a two-berth.

I've never driven the 2.0jtd, but it could well be fine with such a relatively low max weight. All this is theoretical of course, so let's hope someone comes along soon who's actually had one of these and can provide a more accurate feel for how it all works out in practice.

As for bits falling off - who knows? Guess the big, big question is how well the one you're looking at was built in the first place, and how well it's been looked after since.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for that Mike, I'm a bit of a Fiat person myself car wise (Alfa actually but all the same!!), so i'm not mega concerned about the engine, like i say just want to make sure I can keep up with traffic!! 
Payload seems a lot better than the new one I looked at, & in reality having read numerous posts on here, as a first timer, it may be better to opt for a good 2nd hand MH first to make sure the layout etc is really what we want, although we're fairly convinced by it!!
You've got a Bessacarr too haven't you? I know it's a general question but would you say the older models are better screwed together than the new ones (a bit like old cars!!).

Thanks again - Oh and another point, the one we looked at didn't have an awning - are these an easy retrofit?


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

> would you say the older models are better screwed together than the new ones


Oh Gawd, how do I answer that one? I can only speak from personal experience, but our Bessie (nine years old, 75,000 miles and four owners) is still absolutely fine - touch wood. Looking at the fairly scant history it came with, it seems the overcab had to go back to Swift for resealing in the very early days, apart from that all that appears to have gone wrong are things you'd expect like clutch, rear shockers and wheel bearings. Everything on the habitation side is in great condition considering the amount of use it must have had.

A browse through some of the threads on here will come up with a fair few instances where people have been 'disappointed' (to put it mildly) with the quality of their brand new motorhomes, with Swift Group models pretty much to the fore. However - and it's an important however - you'll also see how Swift's owner, directors and customer services people are putting their heads over the parapet and getting things sorted out. I'd certainly be more than happy to buy another Swift, without any doubt.

At the end of the day, there can be good 'uns and bad 'uns from any manufacturer at any period (just don't ask about rust on my Merc E-class) so I guess the only advice I can give is to choose a motorhome you really like, as carefully as you can from a dealer you feel you can trust. Then get on an enjoy it!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We recently purchased an '02 Tracker with the 2.0JDT engine (3400Kg.). I am pleasantly suprised with the performance and it seems to be more than adequate.
There is always the 'remap' option if it proves necessary  

I would never dream of buying a Fiat car but vans are vans and I am sure that they are 'all the same'


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the reply chaps, as you say you pays your money & takes your chance! See if this one transpires.

What do you mean EJB, you'd never buy a Fiat car, do you not enjoy a bit (or lot!!) of stress & adventure in your life???


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Alfa,
Yes!!!....I run a SAAB 8O


----------



## motoroamin (May 22, 2006)

The italians are pretty good at building engines and the 2.0JTD is a pokey little unit. Will run out of steam at the motorway limit and is fairly low geared in top due to lower torque than its sister 2.3JTD.

A good point to bear in mind if this is your first motorhome, is to think about saleability when you want to trade up, and the E410 will have no problem there. A well known and liked brand, not too big and turbo diesel, the top things on most first-timers list.

Bessacarr are part of Swift Group, which should mean reasonable reliability of the habitation side - any glitches should have been ironed out by now. The equipment onboard will be common to many makes and models, so spares (except furniture, plastic mouldings and panels) shouldn't be too hard to get hold of.

The usual things apply; trust you nose as well as your ears, tick all the service history boxes and get the good feeling.

I seem to have rambled on a bit, so I'm going now...hope that helps.


----------



## 89099 (May 13, 2005)

Hi there ,
We have owned a Bessacarr E-410 for the last 3 seasons and love it for many reasons . It was our first motorhome as , lilke you , we wanted to make sure that we would take to motorhoming . We took our time and narrowed down the field until we settled on the E-410 . It is easy to drive and park due to it's neat length of 18ft 4 " . The 2 ltr jtd engine is very reliable and we have never felt that it is inadequate on motorways or country roads alike , getting about 28 miles to the gallon . 
It is well built both externally and internally with great storage and a good sized toilet . In my opinion the 2004 and 2005 models were the best as they changed the toilet to a swing wall after that and ,in my opinion , it rattled something terrible so God only knows what it would be like on the move . They didn't fit the Truma Ultraheat ( gas and Electric ) until 2004 and we wouldn't be without that now for those chilli autumn nights away . 
We have only had to replace the Truma Gas regulator and 2 side-light bulbs in the 3 years we have owned her . 
We hope to change our van in the spring and had a look at the new E-410 but don't think it is as good as ours .
Hope this helps but if you need any more info just let us know .


----------



## 89099 (May 13, 2005)

I forgot to say that we have never found the payload a problem on the E-410 . My understanding is , that at that time Swift calculated their payloads a bit different from other British manufacturers . The payload already allowed for the weight of the driver , a bottle of gas , water and diesel so the payload of 349kg would be for the passenger and all your kit . I can't lay my hands on the exact amount of water or diesel but I'm sure it was at least half a tank of each . 
Hope this helps
Jackie


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, Typical really - it must have been a good buy!!

We've been away for the weekend but thought we'd have another look with a view to taking the plunge on our way back yesterday - Should have done it Friday on the way out really. It's been flaming sold, how inconsiderate is that???

Thanks anyway for all the help peeps - I'm sure there'll be another along, although we stopped at a dealers for a nosey too & the good lady all of a sudden decided that we can now somehow afford a new Swift Bolero compact - it's only another 15k apparently!!!! Very nice though it has to be said, so was the new Autosleepers Symbol. Must check the tickets from Sat night!!


----------



## 89099 (May 13, 2005)

Go on take the plunge and I promise you will never look back :wink:


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

JAXASS said:


> Go on take the plunge and I promise you will never look back :wink:


At 35K I'll look back all right!!! - back to when i could buy a pint of beer & a gallon of fuel!! - Unless Peter at Swift wants someone to long term test the 600EK, then it'll be a good proposition!. Until then, then search continues


----------



## 89099 (May 13, 2005)

Have you looked on Caravan finder , there's lots of motorhomes advertised on there , both trade and private .


----------

